# 1949 8n 6volt



## CMB360 (Dec 12, 2021)

If I want to charge my battery in the tractor (positive ground), what is the process? My charger has a 6volt setting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good morning CMB360, welcome to the forum.

The primary precaution you have to take with charging any battery is to NOT create a spark when connecting or disconnecting your charger cables at the battery, due to possibility of explosive Hydrogen gas. So, make sure your charger is unplugged before connecting or disconnecting charger cables.

Connect the positive (+) charger cable (usually red) to the positive terminal on the battery, and the negative (-) charger cable (usually black) to the negative battery terminal. Then plug in the charger and check that it is functioning normally.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Make sure you have the charger on the 6 volt setting. I have a few 6/12 volt chargers, some need to be set for 6 volt and others of mine will figure it out and choose the proper voltage automatically.


----------



## CMB360 (Dec 12, 2021)

Ty everyone, pleasure to be here. Just so I’m clear lol, I can charge the battery still hooked up as stated above? I’m starting to grasp the positive ground concept but also still baffled by it a bit. I may convert to 12v but part of me likes the nostalgia of the 6v and keeping the machine as close to original as possible. Thanks again for the prompt replies.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, just follow the procedure that sixbales laid out for you. 12V negative ground, 6 volt positive ground... no matter, the red lead from the charger goes to the positive post on the battery, and the black goes to the negative.... then plug the charger into a power source. Just make sure you have your charger on the 6 volt setting.


----------

